# Spain Rental Websites???



## Davidseattle (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello there, 
I have read somewhere and I think it must have been here on this forum, that there are 2 foremost websites for rentals, Loquo and another , but I do not recall it .
The second had a very bright home page, completely full, some animation. 
Does this sound familiar to anyone?
Looking for a new home!
Thanks much
DaviSeattle


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Davidseattle said:


> Hello there,
> I have read somewhere and I think it must have been here on this forum, that there are 2 foremost websites for rentals, Loquo and another , but I do not recall it .
> The second had a very bright home page, completely full, some animation.
> Does this sound familiar to anyone?
> ...


Pisos en alquiler en toda España - Enalquiler.com is very good - the rents are usually realistic

this one might be the one you mean

Español Inmueble en alquiler, Español Inmueble en alquiler


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

My favorite: idealista.com &#151 casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kyero?? 
http://www.kyero.com/browse/spain-property-long-let-pag1ppp20slt1srt4?
Jo xx


----------



## Davidseattle (Aug 9, 2009)

*Lingo Bongo has been found*

Hello, And thank you to all who replied. I found the site.
Lingo Bongo


----------

